# Flu shot in Philippines



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I just got over a mild flu... 5 days worth. Now I'm 50 yrs old and I've never taken the Flu vaccine in 30 yrs. This was my first flu in prob 15 yrs. I've always been resilient to things "going around"

Now my asawa is asking why I didnt get a vaccine. Maybe I've just been lucky and pushing my luck... but I AM getting older. 

Im about to make permanant move to Cavite in 10 weeks. Im willing to take the flu shot I reckon...but I wonder... are the strains of flu in the shot I would get here in USA the same as would be needed in Philippines? 

In other words.... are the Filipino flu bugs different or stronger than American flu bugs? Or are they just smaller and smile alot?! (Sorry couldn't resist!)

Joke was bad..but question is real.... thoughts?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Kavite Kenny said:


> I just got over a mild flu... 5 days worth. Now I'm 50 yrs old and I've never taken the Flu vaccine in 30 yrs. This was my first flu in prob 15 yrs. I've always been resilient to things "going around"
> 
> Now my asawa is asking why I didnt get a vaccine. Maybe I've just been lucky and pushing my luck... but I AM getting older.
> 
> ...


Short answer is yes, the strains of the flu virus are mostly different here. It would be wise to get you flu vaccine AFTER you get here. The optimum time of year to get it is August thru October but you can get it any time usually.
I get one every year and the cost is at P1,200 or so.

Cool side note: My 10 year old daughter is going to be a doctor when older. So I made arrangements with my Dr here and she showed by daughter how and let my little girl give me my flu shot in August. Crazy thing was that it was the best injection I have ever had and felt no pain or discomfort at all. Pretty good for just 10yrs old. Hahaha..


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Good advice Jetlag! 

I was about to head over to Walgreens for the shot..but perhaps I'll wait until I arrive. Perhaps we can I arrange to have your daughter give me MY shot when the time comes? haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Kavite Kenny said:


> Good advice Jetlag!
> 
> I was about to head over to Walgreens for the shot..but perhaps I'll wait until I arrive. Perhaps we can I arrange to have your daughter give me MY shot when the time comes? haha


Yea, ya want to have the injection that is most able to keep you well here. Plus the cost is probably less here as well.

Oh I'm sure she'd love to give the injection but I'd better be the only guinea pig till she has a Dr. before her name. Hahaha.

I had double cataract surgery last year in Angeles City. The surgeon allowed her to stand by his side for the entire procedure so she could observe. Even my wife was not allowed in the operating room. But she loved the experience and took loads of photos as the operation was being done. Hahaha


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not to mention our immune system is also getting older. The strains of flu are growing. An ounce of prevention is better than a pound cure


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow ... what an awesome opportunity and what a great staff and doctor to arrange it. I'll bet she was completely engrossed in watching it. 

She's really adorable by the way...with the mask and all!

I'm a professional interpreter, specializing in medical and on-call for emergency and trauma. I've been privy to watching many cool procedures. Many of my peers ask how I can watch all that blood etc... it takes a particular kind of mind set i reckon.

Some do it... some cant. To each their own.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Kavite Kenny said:


> Wow ... what an awesome opportunity and what a great staff and doctor to arrange it. I'll bet she was completely engrossed in watching it.
> 
> She's really adorable by the way...with the mask and all!
> 
> ...


Yea, she really enjoyed the opportunity to be able to watch the work the Dr was doing. Naturally, I was unable to see but it was great having her there and able to visit with her while it was being done. 

I had an electric razor short circuit and burn in my hand here earlier this year. Caused massive 2nd degree burns. Again, she went to the ER with us and helped cut and scrub the dead skin off the burns and then treated them daily till healed. 

See seems to have that magic touch as there were never any scars or problems.

Sounds like you have done your fair share of work in the field for sure. Anyway, she's off to a good start and hope she has the same interests when older.


Jet..


----------



## Baroni (Nov 17, 2011)

*Don't bother...*

I've had the flu shot twice and both times I came down with flu, the first time pretty bad! The flu shot is not guaranteed to protect you from the current flu strain, so facts show that statistically, you're better off without it!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Baroni said:


> I've had the flu shot twice and both times I came down with flu, the first time pretty bad! The flu shot is not guaranteed to protect you from the current flu strain, so facts show that statistically, you're better off without it!


I almost died from flu one year. Was young then. I got the shots after along with pneumonia shot and have fared much better.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Baroni said:


> I've had the flu shot twice and both times I came down with flu, the first time pretty bad! The flu shot is not guaranteed to protect you from the current flu strain, so facts show that statistically, you're better off without it!


I'm now of that age when they recommend that I have the flu jab annually. Trouble is this year the pridicted stain mutated at the last minute so they recon the jab has only been 3% efficient this year.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I'm now of that age when they recommend that I have the flu jab annually. Trouble is this year the pridicted stain mutated at the last minute so they recon the jab has only been 3% efficient this year.


Looks like I picked the right year not to get one LOL Been good so far.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I'm now of that age when they recommend that I have the flu jab annually. Trouble is this year the pridicted stain mutated at the last minute so they recon the jab has only been 3% efficient this year.


I have never had one in Asia but I have had a few bad flu here....I think partially due to low resistance from my weakened immune system.


----------



## Kory (Jan 21, 2012)

Baroni said:


> I've had the flu shot twice and both times I came down with flu, the first time pretty bad! The flu shot is not guaranteed to protect you from the current flu strain, so facts show that statistically, you're better off without it!


I have to completely agree with you on this. Everyone I know who gets the flu shot will get the flu. Those who don't get it rarely. I would rather ensure my food and nutrition is good and let my body fight it.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

*Let's see the evidence ...*



Baroni said:


> I've had the flu shot twice and both times I came down with flu, the first time pretty bad! The flu shot is not guaranteed to protect you from the current flu strain, so facts show that statistically, you're better off without it!


Which facts? Which statistics?


----------



## Deya (Feb 9, 2015)

How Vaccines Harm Child Brain Development - Dr Russell Blaylock MD 
You can find the video on the net

This worth to see. Sure you have heard about all side effects of vaccination.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Deya said:


> How Vaccines Harm Child Brain Development - Dr Russell Blaylock MD
> You can find the video on the net
> 
> This worth to see. Sure you have heard about all side effects of vaccination.


That dilemma affects most parents. But then look at after affects of polio etc


----------



## Deya (Feb 9, 2015)

You are right. There is a lot written about the side effects and it is scary. Many friends of mine have chosen not to do vaccination. I didn't know much, so my 8 years old son is vaccinated already, still I am thinking more of the risk of the bad effects than the risk of polio.
Polio does still exist, although polio cases have decreased by over 99% since 1988, from an estimated more than 350 000 cases to 416 reported cases in 2013. This reduction is the result of the global effort to eradicate the disease. Today, only 3 countries in the world have never stopped transmission of polio (Nigeria, Pakistan and Afghanistan).


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Deya said:


> You are right. There is a lot written about the side effects and it is scary. Many friends of mine have chosen not to do vaccination. I didn't know much, so my 8 years old son is vaccinated already, still I am thinking more of the risk of the bad effects than the risk of polio.
> Polio does still exist, although polio cases have decreased by over 99% since 1988, from an estimated more than 350 000 cases to 416 reported cases in 2013. This reduction is the result of the global effort to eradicate the disease. Today, only 3 countries in the world have never stopped transmission of polio (Nigeria, Pakistan and Afghanistan).


Polio is common here. We see it almost daily


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Vaccinations get them*



Bellthorpe said:


> Which facts? Which statistics?


I'm with you on this one, so far it's a proven issue in the US, those not getting their vaccinations are now spreading disease's and putting other children and those with weakened immune system's at risk. 

Show them all the statistics and they're not listening ... :confused2: Media brain washing has been powerful downer and many of these vaccination stories are debunked, people faking illness to get social assistance. Best thing we can do is vaccinate ourselves things are dirty here and people aren't paid well, standards aren't that high, my neighbors are always picking fun at those that sell stuff on the bikes, streets, they itch their hair, itch the crotch hind end, trouble is that's how bad it gets, not only hygiene but clean surface, clean shack...not.  Major restaurant's have their own issue's I'm almost positive.

Don't forget your hepatitis, whopping cough combo, in the states I think it's a 3-1 now, I got my Typhoid shot because my wife got Typhoid here when we were visiting (still working US Navy) and she was hospitalized for two weeks.


----------

